# New Oscar and Friend!!



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

So after a long wait i finally got my oscar. I got a little 1.5" Tiger Oscar from the LFS. Also, I got a 2" Jurupari which is a fantastic fish. They are now in my 75g with my lone catfish who is very docile and is almost 4 inches. The catfish is a "talking Catfish", i do not know the scientific name.

I have a couple questions:

How fast will the Jurupari grow?

What is the difference between a geophagus jurupari and a satanoperca jurupari?

Does the Oscar and Jurupari have different nutritional needs?

Thanks!

I will post pics once they are not shy


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

The reason why i got the Jurupari is mainly because of some of the older threads that i was reading. The Fish Guy recomended that they make great tank mates

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 392f8b0be0


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thr jurupari will grow much slower compared to the oscar. Feed a good quality cichlid pellets and you'll be fine.

The only difference between the satanoperca and gephagus is the name. The new name is satanoperca.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

I have some NLS 1mm pellets that i used to feed my Saulosi's.....will they be alright?

Is it normal for oscars to not eat for a couple days after a move? I put him in the tank around 8pm Tuesday and fed nothing. Wednesday morning i fed a couple pellets and he ate them right up. The Jurupari also ate right away. Later that night he did not seem interested, while the jurupari continued to gobble. Its not Friday and the Oscar still has not eated since that first time. The jurupari is still a pig and eats most of the food right away.

Is that normal behavior for the baby O?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sometimes they do go through a slump, just keep an eye on him and look out for white stringy poo...


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

What does white stringy poo mean with an oscar? digestive problems?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Some say internal parisite but it's easily corrected with epsom salt. One cup per 100 gallons of water.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Its almost as if the fish guy new what was going to happen.  The little guy has some stringy white poop and he is as skinny as ever. He has no energy and isn't swimming at all!

I already have salt but how do i add it? Please help


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, You've got a 75 gallon, use 3/4 of a cup of epsom salt. Just sprinkle it in all over the surface of the water. It's a diuretic and it will help the little guy... Keep the temp around 80* and tomorrow do a 1/3 water change. After your water change add 1/4 of a cup of epsom salt. Next week, do the same... Religiously... on Sundays


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Make sure you use *EPSOM SALT*, not aquarium salt. The epsom acts as a mild laxative.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes i used Epsom salt yesterday and i am doing my WC later this afternoon.

When should i notice a difference with the oscar? I mean how long till i notice him eating?

I have never seen a fish so skinny before :roll:

To make matters worse *** noticed 2 small white dots on him :x

This salt treatment should also help rid of ick right?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes it will... And it depends on the severity of the ailment as to how long it wil take to work it's self out. You can also stimulate feeding with a worm... Never met a fish that doesn't like worms...


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think the little guy was just really really constipaded. I checked on the tank this morning and he was in the process of pushing out a very large and very thick BLACK log.

I am think once this passes he will be extremely hungry!!! I let yall know


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Salt worked.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

So im still stumped. The little guy has definatly shown improvement. He seems a bit more energetic and shows interest in food. But he still wont eat. Its been a week now and still not one bite of food.

I have tried NLS pellets, a flake food, frozen blood worms. NOTHING WORKS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

earth worms. chop em up...


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Its been awhile for me and this thread so i thought id fill ya'll in. 
My little guy didn't make it. He refused to eat. I found him one morning stuck to the intake of my filter  . I was determined to have a fish so i went out a purchased another oscar, this one a little bigger. He was about an Inch and a half when i got him. About a week into having him he was eating everything i put in the tank and i was real happy until he killed my jurupari. Big Bummer. I really want 2 fish in the tank so i went out to the lfs to get something else before the oscar got to big. I snaged a Green Severum that was about the size of the oscar. They have been together ever since. The Severum is a bit more aggressive then the oscar and i have to divide the tank every once in a while so the oscar can cill out. Here are some pics.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

i wouldnt separate the fish, the Oscar will outgrow the Severum really fast and i would say is better that the Severum is more agressive so will stand a chance in getting a place with ur Oscar,
You should add plants and wood or Caverns to make hiding places...

I have a Severum that was more agressive than a Oscar in the same fish tank, the Oscare outgrew the Severum, and now the Severum is always making a run...


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I have wanted to add wood for awhile but i am having trouble finding a peice i like.

As far as the tank divider goes i only put it in there once in a while. After i see alot of scrapes on the oscar i put it in there for him to have time to recover


----------

